
Asheron's Call, one of the original “big three” 3D MMORPGs, is closing - archgrove
https://www.asheronscall.com/en/forums/showthread.php?73423-Asheron-s-Call
======
BryantD
I ran technical operations for Turbine for several years, from just before
Asheron's Call returned from Microsoft to the LOTRO launch. Asheron's Call was
the first MMO I played, as well. It had an amazing run: I think the very small
team model they adopted for the last few years before updates ceased was
really smart.

It was also kind of technically cool. In AC, you could literally dodge
projectiles if your twitch skills were good enough, which made PvP way more
interesting and tricky than most games could muster. The no-zone model beat
the crap out of Everquest even if they did have to teleport people out of
population centers now and again. The cost of that was hardware, though... we
needed a lot of servers for each world, relatively speaking.

Man. So many memories.

~~~
Moru
Yeah, such a great game running for 17 years now I think. So many memories
indeed. The team has been working on releasing the server to the fanbase but
sadly they hit some hurdle and could not release it even though it was
supposedly almost done. The only thing left was packaging and documentation
according to the guy doing it. We all wonder what happened to stop this...

